# Cube Fritzz 160 Hpa Pro 2014



## Andr3s (20. Januar 2014)

Tach, mich würde interessieren ob einer von euch schon etwas zum Pro sagen kann.

Habt ihr schon Fahrberichte?

Sind Gabel und Dämpfer ausreichend?

Welche Rahmengröße für ne 185cm Körpergröße? M oder L?

Oder sollte man doch etwas mehr investieren für die anderen Fritzz Modele?

Bedanke mich für Antworten


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-fritzz-2014.651208/unread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRiderLeo (27. Januar 2014)

Keiner1 schrieb:


> Tach, mich würde interessieren ob einer von euch schon etwas zum Pro sagen kann.
> 
> Habt ihr schon Fahrberichte?
> 
> ...



Habe mir das Fritzz Pro vor 2 Monaten zugelegt und muss sagen für den Preis ist das teil echt top. Ein paar Klassiker fehlen zwar wie ne Vario-Sattelstütze und Kettenführung aber was will man groß für 1999 erwarten!? Der Preis ist aber im Verhältnis gut und die Federkomponenten wie die RS Pike und der Manitou Radium Pro DC RL arbeiten "nicht" nach Erwartung sogar sehr gut zusammen und arbeiten recht feinfühlig. Jahh,... Die Formula Bremsen. Sie haben meiner Meinung nach einen recht schwammigen Druckpunkt und bei der Hinterbremse muss man den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker ziehen, dass sich das was tut, aber ist ja bei Formula bekannt *grins*. XT Schaltwerk und Deore Ausstattungen reichen Aus. Alles in einem 8,5 von 10 Punkten. Wer aber etwas härter reinhauen will sollte sich dann aber für 3000€ das Fritzz 180 Pro kaufen oder das etwas schwerere Hanzz.
Gruß Leo


----------



## Betzel (31. Januar 2014)

Gibt es schon Bilder von die Grösse 16Zoll?


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (31. Januar 2014)

Betzel schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Bilder von die Grösse 16Zoll?



na Klar!


----------



## Betzel (31. Januar 2014)

Danke vielmals! Schade das die Hersteller nie verschiedene Groessen zeigen!

Darf ich fragen wie Gross du bist? Ich fahre jetzt 17Zoll, glaube aber 16Zoll wird klein sein, 18 aber zu gross.... Ich bin 1.73.

Flashenhalter passt keine dran oder? Wenn ich die Bilder von 18Zoll sehe da schoen. Bin ich mir aber nicht sicher..


----------



## Vincy (31. Januar 2014)

Brauchst dann einen Sidecage, mit seitlicher Flaschenentnahme. 
18" kannst auch bei 1,73m verwenden. Liegt eher am Belieben des Bikers. Der Eine mag eher die kleinere Größe, der Andere widerum die Größere. Liegt auch daran, dass bei gleicher Köpergröße die Körperproportionen unterschiedlich sein können.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Januar 2014)

Flaschenhalter bei 16" is nich. Keine Gewindeniete.
Ich würde auch auf 18" tippen.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (1. Februar 2014)

Betzel schrieb:


> Danke vielmals! Schade das die Hersteller nie verschiedene Groessen zeigen!
> 
> Darf ich fragen wie Gross du bist? Ich fahre jetzt 17Zoll, glaube aber 16Zoll wird klein sein, 18 aber zu gross.... Ich bin 1.73.
> 
> Flashenhalter passt keine dran oder? Wenn ich die Bilder von 18Zoll sehe da schoen. Bin ich mir aber nicht sicher..



Ich bin 1,64m und 14 Jahre alt


----------



## TrailsurferODW (6. Februar 2014)

Betzel schrieb:


> Danke vielmals! Schade das die Hersteller nie verschiedene Groessen zeigen!
> 
> Darf ich fragen wie Gross du bist? Ich fahre jetzt 17Zoll, glaube aber 16Zoll wird klein sein, 18 aber zu gross.... Ich bin 1.73.
> 
> Flashenhalter passt keine dran oder? Wenn ich die Bilder von 18Zoll sehe da schoen. Bin ich mir aber nicht sicher..



Bin genauso groß wie du und bin ein 16er gefahren - definitiv zu klein. Mit 18 bist du gut bedient.


----------



## downhillluki (1. April 2014)

Keiner1 schrieb:


> Tach, mich würde interessieren ob einer von euch schon etwas zum Pro sagen kann.
> 
> Habt ihr schon Fahrberichte?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillluki (1. April 2014)

Hi, 
ich habe das gleiche Bike seit 3 Tagen und ich finde es super!
Es soll Tourentauglich sein(bis jetzt bin ich 2 größere Touren gefahren=War super) und trotzdem auch Trailtauglich sein.
ein AllMountain halt. Ich bin 1.65cm groß und habe 18 Zoll.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (1. April 2014)

downhillluki schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das gleiche Bike seit 3 Tagen und ich finde es super!
> Es soll Tourentauglich sein(bis jetzt bin ich 2 größere Touren gefahren=War super) und trotzdem auch Trailtauglich sein.
> ein AllMountain halt. Ich bin 1.65cm groß und habe 18 Zoll.



Du hast mit 1,65 18 Zoll? Nicht etwas groß? Also 16 Zoll ist für mich perfekt und ich bin auch 1,65.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. April 2014)

Er nimmt's halt als Tourenfully und nicht - wie eigentlich vorgesehen - als Enduro.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (1. April 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Er nimmt's halt als Tourenfully und nicht - wie eigentlich vorgesehen - als Enduro.


ja gut, aber trotzdem, wundert mich halt


----------



## Vincy (1. April 2014)

Vielleicht ist er auch noch in der Wachstumphase. Gibt ja hier auch minderjährige User. 
Aber normalerweise ist 18" bei 1,65m zu groß. Es sei denn, man hat Modelbeine.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (1. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er auch noch in der Wachstumphase. Gibt ja hier auch minderjährige User.
> Aber normalerweise ist 18" bei 1,65m zu groß. Es sei denn, man hat Modelbeine.


 
haha  ja ich bin ja auch erst 14. Na gut, so lange er damit zurrecht kommt ist es ja gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andr3s (1. April 2014)

Tach, also habe mir den Bock auch geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden.. Bin gerade auch schon etwas am nachrüsten. Sattelstütze von rock shox.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (2. April 2014)

Keiner1 schrieb:


> Tach, also habe mir den Bock auch geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden.. Bin gerade auch schon etwas am nachrüsten. Sattelstütze von rock shox.


ja, ne Reverb muss ich mir auch noch zulegen  Das einzige was noch fehlt is ne Kettenführung


----------



## luca19721 (28. April 2014)

CubeRiderLeo schrieb:


> na Klar!


Hello CubeRiderLeo and all people here..
I am sorry guys, I am talking in english on your german site, but I cannot speak german..
Maybe you can help me to sort this thing  about the new 2014 Fritzz size small , like the the one in the pics of CubeRiderLeo..
Do you what is the maximum space available to lower the seat spot inside the seat tube, in size 16"?
I would like to know what is the lenght available inside the seat tube before it hits the lower bent..
The seat tube looks quite long before the lower bent, although..
I cannot find this info anywhere..!
Thank a lot for any help
Luca


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (29. April 2014)

luca19721 schrieb:


> Hello CubeRiderLeo and all people here..
> I am sorry guys, I am talking in english on your german site, but I cannot speak german..
> Maybe you can help me to sort this thing  about the new 2014 Fritzz size small , like the the one in the pics of CubeRiderLeo..
> Do you what is the maximum space available to lower the seat spot inside the seat tube, in size 16"?
> ...


Im so sorry luca19721, but my english isnt good enough... Google Translate is shit! Sorry, I hope the others can help you


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2014)

Er will wissen, wieviel Sattelrohr-Einstecktiefe du bei deinem 16" Fritzz hast.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (29. April 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Er will wissen, wieviel Sattelrohr-Einstecktiefe du bei deinem 16" Fritzz hast.


Okeee


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2014)

Schreibste hier rein, dann übersetze ich zurück. 

@luca19721: Just a little patience. CubeRiderLeo will measure the available seat tube inner length of his 16" Fritzz and tell us here. I will translate it for you.


----------



## luca19721 (30. April 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schreibste hier rein, dann übersetze ich zurück.
> 
> @luca19721: Just a little patience. CubeRiderLeo will measure the available seat tube inner length of his 16" Fritzz and tell us here. I will translate it for you.



Hello guys!!..thanks  a lot,  you are super nice!!! wonderful


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (30. April 2014)

luca19721 schrieb:


> Hello guys!!..thanks  a lot,  you are super nice!!! wonderful
> Also wenn man den Sattel ganz runter macht, steckt die Sattelstütze 20,5 cm im Rohr drinne.. dann übersetz mal


----------



## Al_Borland (30. April 2014)

Na dann woll mer ma. 

@luca19721 Alright. CubeRiderLeo measured a seat tube inner length of 20,5 centimetres. Hope this is fine for you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca19721 (1. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Na dann woll mer ma.
> 
> @luca19721 Alright. CubeRiderLeo measured a seat tube inner length of 20,5 centimetres. Hope this is fine for you.


Thanks so much you both, CubeRiderLeo and Al Borland!!!
This is good news for me because this means that I could happily fit a Reverb Stealth or KS LEV 150mm , without having to worry that seatpost would not not go low enough to get my correct riding position.. Or maybe I could even use a normal Reverb 125mm and set it all down to the collar for that scary descends where you want the seat post as low as you can ( Reverb is available at 380mm total lenght which has the lower part that is 190mm long... and here you say I would have 205mm of available inner space..Perfect!! )
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2014)

I would say, bullseye.


----------



## luca19721 (5. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> I would say, bullseye.


…On saturday I bought my Fritzz 16"  
thanks guys, for your precious info!
Tonight I will put a pic of the bike ...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. Mai 2014)

You'll touch your bike softly and whisper "my preeciouuussss"


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Mai 2014)

In that case only a pic of the bike please.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (6. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter bei 16" is nich. Keine Gewindeniete.
> Ich würde auch auf 18" tippen.



Echt...........................bin auch nich größer


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

Stummelbeinchen.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (6. Mai 2014)

Oooohhhh


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

(Gleich kommt er rüber... )

Wenn man von den Proportionen her zwischen zwei Größen liegt, dann kommt's halt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holstenpils1 (6. Mai 2014)

passt


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## luca19721 (12. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> In that case only a pic of the bike please.


yes..only the bike 
..but here it is just out of the shop…now it's already dirty and full of mud , and I have just changed the Deore crankset 24/38 with a easier  (and a bit lighter ) SLX 24/32…Also I have changed the rear HG50 cassette with a new XT..And today I just ordered a Reverb Stealth .
…to say the least..the bike rides simply awesome…!  fantastic !


----------



## Team Slow Duck (12. Mai 2014)

luca19721 schrieb:


> SLX 24/32



Huh, strange chainring combination ... many people who choose 2speed cranksets on full-suspension mtbs take 36/22 (so did I on my AMS 150) - works very well. With an 11-36 cassette the big chainring offers gear ratios down to 1:1 and the small 22 offers very light uphill ratios like 22-32 and 22-36. A difference of only 8 teeth between your chainrings - guess only few people use that.

doitsh: Er hat seine Kurbel auf 32-24 umgerüstet - ungewöhnlich. Die meisten wollen ein 36er oder 38er als großes Blatt bei zweifach. Ich fahr am AMS 150 seit kurzem 36-22 und finde es richtig gut. Recht einfach, vieles kann man auf dem 36er (bis zur 1:1-Übersetzung) fahren ohne vorne schalten zu müssen, ein Feeling von SRAM XX1 etc. Für entspr. dickere Anstiege dann die dünneren Gänge via dem 22er Kettenblatt. Eine Differenz vorne von nur 8 Zähnen, sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## luca19721 (13. Mai 2014)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Huh, strange chainring combination ... many people who choose 2speed cranksets on full-suspension mtbs take 36/22 (so did I on my AMS 150) - works very well. With an 11-36 cassette the big chainring offers gear ratios down to 1:1 and the small 22 offers very light uphill ratios like 22-32 and 22-36. A difference of only 8 teeth between your chainrings - guess only few people use that.



...you are right..!!!..but infact I have  the 32/24 configuration now  because I bought a triple SLX crankset which was originally 24/32/42 and the I have taken the big ring away and put a bash instead..I think I will put a 9v 22t XT granny in place of the 24 to have more difference between the 2 rings.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. August 2014)

Hi Leute, möchte mir ein 22 Kettenblatt montieren. Welche kann ich für die Deore FC-M615 montieren oder ist konvertibel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (1. September 2014)

CubeRiderLeo schrieb:


> ja, ne Reverb muss ich mir auch noch zulegen  Das einzige was noch fehlt is ne Kettenführung


Kettenführung von Bionicon C Guide Eco. 
Einfach,billig und Super


----------

